# New Car Weather Protection Worth It?



## PanJet (Jun 18, 2013)

When you purchase a new car in the rust-belt states, are the protection packages the dealers sell worth it?

Most of the dealers offer some sort of undercoating, interior Scotch-Guard type protection, and exterior paint protection package for around $750-$1000 depending on the dealer.

I spoke with a reputable local auto-body repair shop, and their advice was most of it isn't worth it. They told me the undercoating was little more protection than the factory protection, and the exterior paint protection package is an overpriced, glorified detailing. They did say the interior protection might be a good add-on, but not at dealer prices.

For the experts out there, what say you?


----------



## titanman2789 (Oct 27, 2013)

Not worth it. By the time the car would rust, all that stuff you paid for would no longer be on the car. If you just take care of it and get regular washes that spray the underbody too you have nothing to worry about. I had a Toyota Camry with 200k on it that spent the last half of its life in Illinois winters. Never had an issue of it rusting out. Just wash it 2-3 times a month. 


Up in Canada they have Krown and apparently that stuff is great for protecting trucks from rusting. Your dealer's stuff won't even be close to as good as that

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

PanJet said:


> When you purchase a new car in the rust-belt states, are the protection packages the dealers sell worth it?
> 
> Most of the dealers offer some sort of undercoating, interior Scotch-Guard type protection, and exterior paint protection package for around $750-$1000 depending on the dealer.
> 
> ...


If your talking about the undercoating and rust proofing...then yes it is. They get in behind the fenders and everything. The whole underside of my car is completely sprayed with undercoating. Its all black lol. I'd say for the little money that you paid extra for as an accessory and as much as they do it's worth it. Mine was only like 500 bucks. I'm glad I bought it. But its up to you what you want to do when that time comes. They even cut little notches out of each door on the bottom side lip along the seam..there is a hole at each side of the door towards the end and that whole edging is filled with rustproofing. I'll upload a picture of what I'm talking about if you don't know.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

DIY the undercoating with Fluid Film or Carwell spray. If you're even remotely handy, doing it now will save you lots of hassle down the road. 

Oil-based undercoatings that need yearly application are the best, bar none. The reason they're yearly is they are meant to sacrifice themselves to protect the underlying metal. So, they need yearly re-application. 

4 cans of Fluid Film will cover the underside of a Cruze. Buy a 12-can case for $80 and go nuts. Make sure to get inside the doors through the little holes in there, and inside the rocker panels too. Those doors hold a LOT of water.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Jan 6, 2013)

Optimum Opti-Coat 2.0 Permanent Paint Coating

If you want real exterior protection read up on this.


----------



## jcihos (Jun 9, 2013)

We got it put on my wifes new cruze. I felt it was worth it because of the dealership guarantee that it will never rust and if it does bring it back and they will fix it free of charge. We also got the interior and paint protection which is good for 9 years. Since we plan on keeping the car until the wheels fall off.


----------



## Camcruse (Oct 4, 2011)

Any time the dealer offers paint or rust protection = major rip off.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

Other than lining the dealers pocket I can't see much use for these products.

The car is two side galvanised, so any rustproofing product applied could create a corrosion environment by not allowing the panel to dry out if the product has any cracks after application.
There is no such thing as paint sealant.....paint must breath otherwise it will haze the clearcoat.....so any 'Sealer' is actually just a wax job.
I do use Scotchgaurd on interior cloth.....you can purchass as aerosol at any auto parts or furniture supply (cloth) outlet.
Takes about ten minutes to do.

So, keep your money and occasionally wax the car as you intended to anyways.

Rob


----------



## 99_XC600 (Feb 24, 2013)

Well since the ECO has the equivalent of giant plastic diaper on the entire bottom of the car. I'm not too worried about it.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Get some splash guards! Single biggest thing you can do to prevent your rockers from rusting away over the years. 

Sent from mobile.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

99_XC600 said:


> Well since the ECO has the equivalent of giant plastic diaper on the entire bottom of the car. I'm not too worried about it.


I'd still be concerned about pinch welds and suspension parts, especially the control arms, stabilizer bar, and subframe mounting points. Also, the trailing arm mounts.


----------



## Vetterin (Mar 27, 2011)

99_XC600 said:


> Well since the ECO has the equivalent of giant plastic diaper on the entire bottom of the car. I'm not too worried about it.





XtremeRevolution said:


> I'd still be concerned about pinch welds and suspension parts, especially the control arms, stabilizer bar, and subframe mounting points. Also, the trailing arm mounts.


........and as long as that plastic diper is still "recall" intact and doesn't have half missing.


----------

